# is it a parasite? looks like a small worm



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Im not sure if this is a parasite, im guessing it is. But it looks like theres something small and white growing out of my electric Blue lobsters head. It looks like a small worm. I know its not supposed to be there, because it was never there before, it just showed up 2 days ago. Where would it have come from? and how do i get rid of it? ill try to get a pic of it.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yes try to get a picture please
you mean like a worm extending from it
or like a worm hole
...?








little bit more detail if you dont mind, but i prefer pics thanks


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

ya sorry ill try to get a pic asap but im too lazy to go find the digital camera. Maybe later tonite. But ya its actually comming out. HAHA ok i just thought of the best way to explain it







, its like a tiny little penis sticking out of his head















I just looked now, and it looks like it might not be there, but the lobster was hiding under some wood, and it was dark so i might be wrong. But just in case it is still there, what should i do? again, ill try to get a pic soon.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

its all good, either the thing has dissapeared, or i was imagining things.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------

